# Background for African Cichlid Tanks



## velenc (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi- I am thinking about add background to my 75g and 110g African cichlid tanks. The background would not be inside the tanks. What do you recommend? Thanks


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a black background(on the inside of the tank). It hides unsightly algae and is a good background to show off vivid colors of the Cichlids.


----------



## velenc (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks- who makes it?


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

it came with the tank when I ordered it. I chose the black background but they also had blue. I assume you already have the tanks.


----------



## velenc (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes tanks are established


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

I would still choose a black background for your tanks. It hides tubings/cords/equipment/algae very well.


----------



## velenc (Jan 16, 2013)

I will do that. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jpbdh4 (Feb 28, 2016)

2nd the black. Makes fish pop.


----------



## velenc (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

This is my favorite:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_234077-74130-PB ... 000d29a8dc

It's not completely opaque, but pretty close.


----------



## velenc (Jan 16, 2013)

THANKS


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah , I have black vinyl on the back of my 180 , with the soft leds I have at front of the tank u can't see the heaters , pipe work or wave maker at the back


----------

